# Frame powder coating in Los Angeles?



## Go_Fast

I have a track frame that I'd like to get powder coated flat black and build it into a proper track bike for the Velodrome.

Anyone know someone who powder coats in the LA area, preferably west side or South Bay. There are large powder coating shops here however I think I'd get better service and a better price for a single small job as this with a smaller operation.


----------



## redondoaveb

Foremost coating. Gardena. foremostcoating.com. They did my wheels on my car (gloss black). Great job, highly recommended.


----------



## Go_Fast

+rep for you my friend. thx!


----------



## redondoaveb

Thanks for the rep. If you check their website they even advertise doing bicycle frames. I thought about painting my wheels then I figured I'd spring for powder coating. It's been about 4 years now, still look brand new. Really cool people, they will show you around the shop, let you check out their operation. 

You'll love your frame power coated. If you check out the gloss, you may change your mind and go that route.

PS, post pics when you're done!


----------



## Hollywood

Go_Fast said:


> I have a track frame that I'd like to get powder coated flat black and build it into a proper track bike for the Velodrome.
> 
> Anyone know someone who powder coats in the LA area, preferably west side or South Bay. There are large powder coating shops here however I think I'd get better service and a better price for a single small job as this with a smaller operation.


Ship it to Olympic in Santa Ana. I've used them several times. They know bikes and do some mfr's like Foes and Turner I believe. Fast turnaround and cheap freight. For reals.


----------

